# Starting Snaring



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey,
I would appreciate any advice in how to snare. I've trapped using leg hold traps and heard snaring is a blast. 
I bought ten of the bigger snares this summer and was wondering how to set them. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

Fox, 'yotes, beaver?...I've only snared beaver under the ice and can tell you without any b.s. the best beaver snaring book on the market is "Beaver Snaring" by Trapper Art Simmerman (sp) Buy it, read it, read it again and you're set to go. Fox, 'yotes and ****? I've no idea. Good Luck


----------



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information undericeking, it is greatly appreciated  
Now anyone have any help with yotes or fox?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

snaring is one of those things that you need someone to show you the ropes as far as where to set etc.

take a look at the NAFTA manual in the snaring part.

http://www.ndfhta.com/adobe/fur_manual.pdf

xdeano


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i have my best luck with snares at fence cross-unders. woven wire fences have a lot of these and they're pretty easy to see. be careful with them though, if you have barbed wire fences you might want a long snare cable and a tangle stake to keep them from getting cut up in the fence. and some states have laws against anchoring snares on fences but you can stake them in the ground pretty easy.


----------



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks to both of your replys... A local guy came and helped show me the ropes of it. BUt i did catch my first yote in a fence line... It was a great moment that i will never forget... Hopefully more are on the way


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work! keep it up.

xdeano


----------

